# Comment créer une adresse @mac gratuite pour iChat



## lalangepaul (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
sauriez-vous si il est encore possible de se créer une adresse @mac gratuitement pour iChat?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

A bientôt


Paul


----------



## DeepDark (21 Février 2009)

Tu en a déjà une...

Mais si tu veux en créer une autre : iChat > Prefs > Comptes > Clique sur le petit "+"...


----------



## Aliboron (21 Février 2009)

Tu peux aussi te créer gratuitement un (ou plusieurs) compte AIM, qui est totalement fonctionnel pour iChat (mais pas pour les services .mac, évidemment).

Note : utiliser uniquement des minuscules et des chiffres pour l'identifiant, les majuscules semblant poser problème...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2009)

ainsi qu'un compte google, totalement fonctionnel (mettre en compte "jabber" pour ichat et se connecter avec ses identifiants gmail)


----------

